# Anesthesia question



## sriggle (Nov 18, 2009)

Please help... 
Dr A was on a case and he did a spinal epidural on a patient. Dr A left and Dr B finished the case. But when Dr B came in the spinal was not working anymore. So Dr B had to re-do (reinsert and restart) the spinal for the patient. Dr B wants to know how to bill for that or if he can bill for that at all. Thank you!


----------



## lavanyamohan (Nov 19, 2009)

sriggle said:


> Please help...
> Dr A was on a case and he did a spinal epidural on a patient. Dr A left and Dr B finished the case. But when Dr B came in the spinal was not working anymore. So Dr B had to re-do (reinsert and restart) the spinal for the patient. Dr B wants to know how to bill for that or if he can bill for that at all. Thank you!



Hi,
As Dr. B  reinserted the needle for spinal epidural injection, he/she may bill for this service. 
Spinal epidural injection without employment of catheter - 
62310-cervical or thoracic
62311-lumbar
Spinal epidural injection with catheter employed - 
62318-cervical or thoracic
62319-lumbar

LM


----------



## sriggle (Nov 19, 2009)

Thank you fo your help!


----------

